# a couple more pictures of shawnee



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

just a few pics of my baby 

(please ignore the state of the carpet in the last pic )


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Ellie what a lovely looking dog, lovely eyes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

So gorgeous, he's got very simular markings to the Northern Inuit that we have with us atm.


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Lovely looking dog


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

good looking dog...lovely markings.


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful is the words that come to mind for you you dog


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a gorgeous dog, great pics


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics such a beautiful dog


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very beautiful dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ellie_w (Nov 15, 2007)

another piccie - shawnee on her favourite sofa


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

looking lovely


----------



## lisa dyer (Mar 11, 2008)

he is lovely

great pics


----------

